# Suspicious package at my door..??



## cyberdigger (Aug 30, 2011)

Before I call the police, homeland security, the hazmat team, SWAT, and Fox News, I thought I'd check here first.. this is the only place I could think of where a deadly enemy of mine might be.. time to come forward now, cause I won't open it, I value my present physical condition and won't risk any bodily harm. So, who's the would-be assassin????


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 30, 2011)

Don't you collect Red Bank bottles? Open it! What's the worst that could happen?

 ...Right? [8D]


----------



## cc6pack (Aug 30, 2011)

if it's ticking soak in in the bath tub[]





 PS

 If you need to contact me I'll be out of town over Memorial Day, off to visit the son at  Lejeune .


----------



## peejrey (Aug 30, 2011)

Drill a hole in the side, and look in...
 Then use a metal rod, and tap around to see if it's glass..
 If so, then cut out one side, instead of the top.[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]
 Good luck[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 30, 2011)

It will take a while to contact my next of kin and prepare my will..


----------



## peejrey (Aug 30, 2011)

How much dose an X-ray at an hospital cost up there?
 OK look, it's by priority mail, so they inspect them...
probably...


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 30, 2011)

Anyone have some kevlar blankets I could borrow??


----------



## peejrey (Aug 30, 2011)

What is the return address?
 and delivery confirm. #'s


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 30, 2011)

That's the scary part, Peej.. it says:
 RED BANK
 BOTTLE GUY
 CHARLES ?????

 ..hardly a legitimate return address at all.. I'm waiting for a call back from Gerald my handwriting annalist...


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 30, 2011)

It has tracking, but I don't have the receipt, so no help there.. and the Totowa NJ postage paid sticker doesn't narrow it down much.. everyone passes through Totowa as we all know..


----------



## peejrey (Aug 30, 2011)

There is a Red Bank, NJ; and TN..
 I would have been dead before the box hit the coffee table. Run a metal detector over it.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 30, 2011)

I don't have a metal detector.. I almost bought one from a forum member ..Dollar Bill? WVhillbilly? ..anyway I didn't foresee the need.. I have pretty strong magnets I pried out of a set of big ole speakers, but I'm afraid they might trigger the device..


----------



## peejrey (Aug 30, 2011)

hmm.......it'll be you luck it's a bag of rocks filled with anthrax....[X(]


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 30, 2011)

Forward the Package to me----i still have my flack jacket from my Marine Corp duties[]-then if all's right i will send it back[sm=tongue.gif][sm=rolleyes.gif].


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 30, 2011)

Shake it around and see if it sounds like a bottle! 

 On second thought, that's probably not a good idea... [:-]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 30, 2011)

Yeah, great advice indeed guys.. come on now! You expect me to try to send anthrax rocks in the mail?? They check me over very carefully every time at the PO, cause I look like the kind of creep who would do something as stupid as this.. Fred, you mail me the flak jak, parcel post of course..


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 30, 2011)

Either my sarcasm detector is off, or...







 Who would actually mail you a bomb, of all people? Totowa is near Paterson, so maybe it's good ol' Jimbo playing a joke on you? [>:]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 30, 2011)

Jim wouldn't freak me out like this.. he has sent me stuff out of the blue, but it's always his real return address on there..


----------



## peejrey (Aug 30, 2011)

I'M GONNA DRIVE UP THERE AND OPEN THE DARN THING!!!
 Not near your hose of course..


----------



## blobbottlebob (Aug 30, 2011)

Chuck. We all love you. I've got the feeling that some bottle type on here sent you a bottle they thought you'd like. 

 If you're still worried, I guess we could wait for the sender to fess up.

 Worst case scenario . . .  Put some chicken feed on top of the box and let a critter open it outdoors.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 30, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  peejrey
> 
> I'M GONNA DRIVE UP THERE AND OPEN THE DARN THING!!!
> Not near your hose of course..


 
 Come on up my good man! I'm still waiting for my lawyer to answer my message.. I'd keep calling him, but he charges me every time I get his voice mail.. he's a sly one.. []

 ..and yes, I would appreciate if you keep this thing away from my hose


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 30, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  blobbottlebob
> 
> Chuck. We all love you. I've got the feeling that some bottle type on here sent you a bottle they thought you'd like.
> 
> ...


 
 Maybe you're right Bob.. I might just be a little paranoid what with all the terrorism out there nowadays.. I'll open it, but not alone.. I am waiting for my wife to get back from work.. if one of us goes, we both go.. it's a pact..


----------



## carobran (Aug 30, 2011)

send it to me,for heavens sake,ill open the dadgum thing.....................but if its a bottle im keeping it[8D][][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## carobran (Aug 31, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Wheelah23
> 
> Either my sarcasm detector is off, or...
> 
> ...


ya,know,thats a possibility,when did you get it??epackage hasnt logged in since the 29'th.............hmmmmmm[8|][&:][]


----------



## kwalker (Aug 31, 2011)

Did anyone else think of the Unabomber when they read this....?


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 31, 2011)

If nobody else comes forward, I'm guessing it was Jim.. I'm actually a bit worried about how he's doing, cause Paterson is a total mess right now with major flooding.. even the president is planning to go there tomorrow..!


----------



## accountantadam (Aug 31, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing...has anyone heard from Jim lately?


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 31, 2011)

I just got off the phone with him, he's staying with relatives, his house is surrounded by water but not flooded, he'll be back in a couple days, and yes, it was he who sent the package.. finally, I can open it! []


----------



## accountantadam (Aug 31, 2011)

Glad to hear he's ok, hope his house doesn't flood....let us know what's in the mystery package


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 31, 2011)

It's a beauty! Thank you Jim!!! []


----------



## justadddirt (Aug 31, 2011)

Is that suppose to be funny? I don't see the humor here. Someone has a problem.


----------



## slag pile digger (Aug 31, 2011)

am I seeing things?????? Think I had better go to the doctor.......could of sworn I saw a VERY controversial blue bottle, but now it is gone..hmmmmm


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 31, 2011)

My apologies, I uploaded the wrong file.. I'm not the most organized fellow in the world.. [>:]


----------



## slag pile digger (Aug 31, 2011)

that is pretty funny that you downloaded THAT photo! LOL  By the way nice bottle!!!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 31, 2011)

I think I can guess which file he uploaded by the reactions... Better hope your wife doesn't see that one Charlie [:-]

 I think if nothing else, this thread teaches us a lesson... ALWAYS put your real return address, or the package will be assumed to be explosive!

 That and keep careful track of what files you have on your computer... []


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 31, 2011)

My wife has seen it, Wheelie.. actually it's nothing anyone hasn't seen already. It's not obscene, not in the conventional sense.. and I thought it was funny. Didn't realize there was still so much heat out there.. but I learn quick.. [8|]


----------



## epackage (Sep 1, 2011)

Sorry buddy I didn't mean to put a scare into you....[]

    Talk to you when I get back home tomorrow....Jimbo


----------



## Stardust (Sep 1, 2011)

You guys are too funny ~[]


----------

